

Reddit in uproar after staff sacking - FollowSteph3
http://bbc.com/news/technology-33379571

======
mikehawkins
It's far too early to know what's going on - but Reddit will need to get way
out in front of this to defuse things. When there's an information vacuum, and
a community of passionate users involved... things can only snowball.

